# 1990 honda 300 4x4 gear reduction ??



## up mudding (Apr 10, 2017)

ok guys so I know this has ben ask a lot but hears whats going on iam building my Honda up and I really need a gear reduction iam looking for some one to help me build one or buy one iam looking to do a 54 reducting I will be running 29.5 outlaws any help will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lot's of info in the honda section on this topic.


----------

